# Round:1 Game:4 [email protected]



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

<div style="margin: 10px;"> <!-- Insert Content Here --> <div class="articleHeadline"> Spurs can take 3-1 series lead vs. Kings </div> <div class="articleSubhead"> <!-- DISPLAY TICKET INFORMATION LINK --> <!--sc--> <!-- USING ELCID --> <a target="_blank" href="http://www.ticketmaster.com/cgi/outsider.plx?CAMEFROM=NBAKINGS_LEAG_TIX&GOTO=http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/1C003C8E67253807?artistid=806010&majorcatid=10004&minorcatid=7">Buy Tickets</a> <a target="_blank" href="http://www.ticketmaster.com/cgi/outsider.plx?CAMEFROM=NBAKINGS_LEAG_TIX&GOTO=http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/1C003C8E67253807?artistid=806010&majorcatid=10004&minorcatid=7"><img src="/media/ticket_icon.gif" align="middle" border="0"></a> |  <a href="#stats">2005-06 Stats at a Glance</a> </div> <img src="/media/nbav2/blank.gif" height="10"> <div class="articleBody"> San Antonio at Sacramento 10:00 pm EDT Western Conference First Round Spurs lead, 2-1 <br> <br> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) - The San Antonio Spurs hope Friday's loss to the Sacramento Kings was just a minor bump in the road. <br> <br> The defending league champions look to take a 3-1 lead in their Western Conference series when they visit the Kings in Game Four on Sunday. <br> <br> After scoring 250 points in winning the first two games at home, the Spurs were beaten in Game Three when Kevin Martin made an awkward layup at the buzzer on Friday, giving the Kings a 94-93 victory. <br> <br> Mike Bibby scored 25 points and Ron Artest added 22 with 12 rebounds after serving a league suspension in Game Two for elbowing Manu Ginobili in the series opener. <br> <br> Bonzi Wells recorded his second straight double-double by scoring 19 points and grabbing 14 boards for Sacramento, which had a 45-39 rebounding edge. <br> <br> Three-time NBA Finals Most Valuable Player Tim Duncan had his most productive game of the series with 29 points and 12 rebounds for the Spurs. However, Tony Parker made just 4-of-13 shots and scored 12 points. <br> <br> A victory by San Antonio would allow the Spurs to clinch the series Tuesday at home, where they went 34-7 in the regular season. <br> <br> </div> <!--sc--> <a name="stats"></a> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr align="center"><td colspan="3"><hr align="center" color="#193682" size="2" width="75%"></td></tr> <tr align="center"><td colspan="3" class="subMatchUp"><br><b>Stats at a Glance</b></td></tr> <tr align="center"><td colspan="3" class="sched"> </td></tr> <tr><td><br><br></td></tr> <tr align="center"><td width="235"> <a href="/spurs/"><img src="/media/nba/sas.gif" border="0"></a> </td> <td width="5"> at </td> <td width="235"> <a href="/kings/"><img src="/media/nba/sac.gif" border="0"></a> </td></tr> <tr align="center"><td width="235"> <a class="sag" href="/spurs/news/index.html">News</a> | <a class="sag" href="/spurs/roster/index.html">Players</a> | <a class="sag" href="/spurs/stats/index.html">Stats</a> | <a class="sag" href="/spurs/schedule/index.html">Schedule</a> </td> <td width="5"> </td> <td width="235"> <a class="sag" href="/kings/news/index.html">News</a> | <a class="sag" href="/kings/roster/index.html">Players</a> | <a class="sag" href="/kings/stats/index.html">Stats</a> | <a class="sag" href="/kings/schedule/index.html">Schedule</a> </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td><div class="spacer"> </div></td></tr> <tr><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2" class="dddddd"><b> San Antonio Spurs - Regular Season</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Record:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 63 - 19 ( .768) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Standings:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> First, Southwest </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>At Home:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 34 - 7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>On Road:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 29 - 12 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Last 10: </b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 7 - 3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Streak:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> W 3 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td><td width="5"> </td><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2" class="dddddd"><b> Sacramento Kings - Regular Season</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Record:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 44 - 38 ( .537) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Standings:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> Fourth, Pacific </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>At Home:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 27 - 14 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>On Road:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 17 - 24 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"> <b>Last 10: </b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> 8 - 2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="80"><b>Streak:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="155"> W 3 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2"><div class="spacer"> </div></td></tr> <tr><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Playoffs </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 114.3 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 100.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .515 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .435 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 41.3 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 41.3 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Regular Season </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 95.6 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 88.8 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .472 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .433 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 41.5 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 40.3 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 98.2 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 89.2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .485 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .438 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 43.4 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 36.8 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 94.8 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 90.1 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .457 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .451 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 42.3 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 37.7 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td><td width="5"> </td><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Playoffs </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 100.3 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 114.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .435 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .515 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 41.3 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 41.3 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Regular Season </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 98.9 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 97.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .454 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .454 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 40.5 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 42.1 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Last 5 Games (Reg. Season) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 100.6 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 93.2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .470 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .475 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 40.8 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 37.6 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="4" class="hr" align="center"> Last 10 Games (Reg. Season) </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"> 99.9 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"><b>Opp PPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 96.2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> .470 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp FG%:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> .473 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="65"> 37.8 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Opp RPG:</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="50"> 40.9 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table>  <a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2"><div class="spacer"> </div></td></tr> <tr><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="5" class="dddddd" width="475"><b>Playoff Stats</b></td> </tr><tr><td class="dddddd" width="115"><b>Player</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>G</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>PPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>RPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>APG</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/tony_parker/index.html?nav=page">Parker, T.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 19.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 6.7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/tim_duncan/index.html?nav=page">Duncan, T.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 18.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 10.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/emanuel_ginobili/index.html?nav=page">Ginobili, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 16.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/michael_finley/index.html?nav=page">Finley, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 13.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/brent_barry/index.html?nav=page">Barry, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 12.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/nazr_mohammed/index.html?nav=page">Mohammed, N.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 8.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/robert_horry/index.html?nav=page">Horry, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/radoslav_nesterovic/index.html?nav=page">Nesterovic, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 6.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 6.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/beno_udrih/index.html?nav=page">Udrih, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/nick_van_exel/index.html?nav=page">Van Exel, N.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/bruce_bowen/index.html?nav=page">Bowen, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/fabricio_oberto/index.html?nav=page">Oberto, F.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td><td width="5"> </td><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="5" class="dddddd" width="475"><b>Playoff Stats</b></td> </tr><tr><td class="dddddd" width="115"><b>Player</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>G</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>PPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>RPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>APG</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/bonzi_wells/index.html?nav=page">Wells, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 19.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 10.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/mike_bibby/index.html?nav=page">Bibby, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 19.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/ron_artest/index.html?nav=page">Artest, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 19.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/kevin_martin/index.html?nav=page">Martin, K.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 14.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/shareef_abdur-rahim/index.html?nav=page">Abdur-Rahim, S.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 11.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 6.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/brad_miller/index.html?nav=page">Miller, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/kenny_thomas/index.html?nav=page">Thomas, K.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/corliss_williamson/index.html?nav=page">Williamson, C.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/jason_hart/index.html?nav=page">Hart, J.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/francisco_garcia/index.html?nav=page">Garcia, F.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/vitaly_potapenko/index.html?nav=page">Potapenko, V.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/ronnie_price/index.html?nav=page">Price, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.0 </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2"><div class="spacer"> </div></td></tr> <tr><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="5" class="dddddd" width="475"><b>Regular Season Stats</b></td> </tr><tr><td class="dddddd" width="115"><b>Player</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>G</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>PPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>RPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>APG</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/tony_parker/index.html?nav=page">Parker, T.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 80 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 18.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.8 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/tim_duncan/index.html?nav=page">Duncan, T.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 80 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 18.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 11.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.2 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/emanuel_ginobili/index.html?nav=page">Ginobili, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 65 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 15.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.6 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/michael_finley/index.html?nav=page">Finley, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 77 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 10.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/bruce_bowen/index.html?nav=page">Bowen, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 82 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/nazr_mohammed/index.html?nav=page">Mohammed, N.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 80 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 6.2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/brent_barry/index.html?nav=page">Barry, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 74 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/nick_van_exel/index.html?nav=page">Van Exel, N.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 65 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.4 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.9 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/beno_udrih/index.html?nav=page">Udrih, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 54 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/robert_horry/index.html?nav=page">Horry, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 63 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/radoslav_nesterovic/index.html?nav=page">Nesterovic, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 80 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/sean_marks/index.html?nav=page">Marks, S.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 25 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.2 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/fabricio_oberto/index.html?nav=page">Oberto, F.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 59 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td width="80"><b>Head Coach:</b></td> <td> <a class="sag" href="/coachfile/gregg_popovich/index.html?nav=page">Gregg Popovich</a> </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td><td width="5"> </td><td valign="top"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="5" class="dddddd" width="475"><b>Regular Season Stats</b></td> </tr><tr><td class="dddddd" width="115"><b>Player</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>G</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>PPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>RPG</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="30"><b>APG</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/mike_bibby/index.html?nav=page">Bibby, M.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 82 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 21.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/ron_artest/index.html?nav=page">Artest, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 56 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 17.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.6 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/brad_miller/index.html?nav=page">Miller, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 79 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 15.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 4.7 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/bonzi_wells/index.html?nav=page">Wells, B.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 52 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 13.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.7 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.8 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/shareef_abdur-rahim/index.html?nav=page">Abdur-Rahim, S.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 72 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 12.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.1 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/kevin_martin/index.html?nav=page">Martin, K.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 72 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 10.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/kenny_thomas/index.html?nav=page">Thomas, K.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 82 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 9.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 7.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.0 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/francisco_garcia/index.html?nav=page">Garcia, F.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 67 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 5.6 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/corliss_williamson/index.html?nav=page">Williamson, C.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 37 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.4 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/jason_hart/index.html?nav=page">Hart, J.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 66 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 3.3 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.1 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/vitaly_potapenko/index.html?nav=page">Potapenko, V.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 33 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.9 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.3 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/ronnie_price/index.html?nav=page">Price, R.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 29 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 2.1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.4 </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/playerfile/jamal_sampson/index.html?nav=page">Sampson, J.</a> </td> <td class="dddddd"> 12 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.8 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 1.5 </td> <td class="dddddd"> 0.4 </td></tr> </tbody></table> <table cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="235"> <tbody><tr><td width="80"><b>Head Coach:</b></td> <td> <a class="sag" href="/coachfile/rick_adelman/index.html?nav=page">Rick Adelman</a> </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr></tbody></table> <br> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td class="dddddd" colspan="5"><b>Series Update</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="125"><b>Game, Date</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Home</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="60"><b>Vis</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="130"><b>Series</b></td> <td class="dddddd" width="100"><b>Info.</b></td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 1, Sat., Apr. 22 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS, 122 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC, 88 </td> <td class="dddddd"> San Antonio 1-0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060422/SACSAS/boxscore.html">Box Score</a>  <a class="sag" href="/games/20060422/SACSAS/recap.html">Recap</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 2, Tue., Apr. 25 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS, 128 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC, 119 </td> <td class="dddddd"> San Antonio 2-0 </td> <td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060425/SACSAS/boxscore.html">Box Score</a>  <a class="sag" href="/games/20060425/SACSAS/recap.html">Recap</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 3, Fri., Apr. 28 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC, 94 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS, 93 </td> <td class="dddddd"> San Antonio 2-1 </td> <td class="dddddd"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060428/SASSAC/boxscore.html">Box Score</a>  <a class="sag" href="/games/20060428/SASSAC/recap.html">Recap</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 4, Sun., Apr. 30 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS </td> <td class="dddddd"> </td> <td class="dddddd"> First Round </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 5, Tue., May. 02 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC </td> <td class="dddddd"> </td> <td class="dddddd"> First Round </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 6, Fri., May. 05 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS </td> <td class="dddddd"> </td> <td class="dddddd"> if necessary </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd"> 7, Sun., May. 07 </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAS </td> <td class="dddddd"> SAC </td> <td class="dddddd"> </td> <td class="dddddd"> if necessary </td></tr> <tr><td colspan="5"><b><a class="sag" href="/schedules/index.html">Full Playoffs Schedule</a></b></td></tr> </tbody></table> <br> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="2" width="475"> <tbody><tr><td class="dddddd"><b>Tonight's Games</b></td><td class="dddddd"><b>Time (ET)</b></td> <td class="dddddd"><b>Nat TV</b></td> <td colspan="2" class="dddddd"><b>Game Notes</b></td><td class="dddddd"> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="295"> <a class="sag" href="/heat/index.html">Miami</a> @ <a class="sag" href="/bulls/index.html">Chicago</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="75"> 1:00 pm </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> ABC TOR1 </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/heat/news/notes.html">MIA</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/bulls/news/notes.html">CHI</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="55"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060430/MIACHI/preview.html">Preview</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="295"> <a class="sag" href="/spurs/index.html">San Antonio</a> @ <a class="sag" href="/kings/index.html">Sacramento</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="75"> 10:00 pm </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> RSN TNT </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/spurs/news/notes.html">SAS</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/kings/news/notes.html">SAC</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="55"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060430/SASSAC/preview.html">Preview</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="295"> <a class="sag" href="/suns/index.html">Phoenix</a> @ <a class="sag" href="/lakers/index.html">L.A. Lakers</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="75"> 3:30 pm </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> ABC </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/suns/news/notes.html">PHX</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/lakers/news/notes.html">LAL</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="55"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060430/PHXLAL/preview.html">Preview</a> </td></tr> <tr><td class="dddddd" width="295"> <a class="sag" href="/cavaliers/index.html">Cleveland</a> @ <a class="sag" href="/wizards/index.html">Washington</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="75"> 7:30 pm </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> RTV TNT </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/cavaliers/news/notes.html">CLE</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="35"> <a class="sag" href="/wizards/news/notes.html">WAS</a> </td> <td class="dddddd" width="55"> <a class="sag" href="/games/20060430/CLEWAS/preview.html">Preview</a> </td></tr> <tr><td colspan="5"> <b><a class="sag" href="/games/20060430/scoreboard.html"> Full Scoreboard</a> </b></td></tr> </tbody></table> <table width="475"><tbody><tr><td align="left"><br><a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a></td> <td align="right">created: 04/30/2006 09:59 am </td></tr> </tbody></table> <br><br> </div>


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

So far I'm 3-0 on my predictions fo rthe series, but this one is ganna be a tough one. This game will also be the MOST important game of the series. We could either go up 3-1 and practicly seel the series, or drop 2-2 and bring the kings back into it. I'm ganna go out on a limb and predict that the spurs when by an acceptable margin, but no a huge one.

Spurs 106
Kings 97


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Will definitely be tough but hopefully San Antonio can pull it out. I feel like the winner of tonight's game will win the series but I could be wrong.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

jworth said:


> Will definitely be tough but hopefully San Antonio can pull it out. I feel like the winner of tonight's game will win the series but I could be wrong.


i feel the winner of tonights game will win the series if san antonio wins. if not, i think the winner of the series will be the team that loses tonight.


flawless logic right there.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> i feel the winner of tonights game will win the series if san antonio wins. if not, i think the winner of the series will be the team that loses tonight.
> 
> 
> flawless logic right there.


:rofl:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> i feel the winner of tonights game will win the series if san antonio wins. if not, i think the winner of the series will be the team that loses tonight.
> 
> 
> flawless logic right there.


haha you're probably right. I have a feeling it would be tough for the Spurs, though, since the Kings have proven they can play right there with them and this series could easily be 2-1 Sacto had Artest not been out of Game 2.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

jworth said:


> haha you're probably right. I have a feeling it would be tough for the Spurs, though, since the Kings have proven they can play right there with them and this series could easily be 2-1 Sacto had Artest not been out of Game 2.


it could also easily be 3-0 spurs. Let's not bother with coulds right now. Let's just focus on what has actually happened.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im 3-0 in predictions in this round so far and im predicting a W for tonight
manu is going to be the key player and i think we see a great game for him as well as good games from duncan and parker.
huge game tonight but what playoff game is not huge?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> im 3-0 in predictions in this round so far and im predicting a W for tonight
> manu is going to be the key player and i think we see a great game for him as well as good games from duncan and parker.
> huge game tonight but what playoff game is not huge?


You're 3-0 also? Perhaps we can have a little competition then? We haven't had one of those since our spurs forum post count one and the poster of the month one. How about whoever has the best record through-out the spurs' playoff run wins?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You're 3-0 also? Perhaps we can have a little competition then? We haven't had one of those since our spurs forum post count one and the poster of the month one. How about whoever has the best record through-out the spurs' playoff run wins?


ah yes those were great, alright deal. what was the winner going to get again?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ah yes those were great, alright deal. what was the winner going to get again?


I think it was always just bragging rights...I mean what else could we give eachother? I mean you could put something like Ezealen rocks on your avatar...but I can't. We could put it in our sigs, but we both already have clubs in our sigs. And only supporting members can give points. There really isn't more we can bet cept for bragging rights.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I think it was always just bragging rights...I mean what else could we give eachother? I mean you could put something like Ezealen rocks on your avatar...but I can't. We could put it in our sigs, but we both already have clubs in our sigs. And only supporting members can give points. There really isn't more we can bet cept for bragging rights.


ya i think it was sig but ya ok bragn rights sound good to me


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

well i hope yall are right. :gopray:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i need to make sure i stay awake tonight by posting in this game thread through commercials and halftime...anyone with me


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll be here.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

just about game time


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

ezealen said:


> it could also easily be 3-0 spurs. Let's not bother with coulds right now. Let's just focus on what has actually happened.


I said what I said because it shows that this series won't be an easy win for the Spurs whether they win Game 4 or not.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont think spurs play d anymore


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kevin martin is going to get himself a hefty contract when it comes time to re-sign him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we suck :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the spurs are playing ugly basketball.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

oh, robert horry straight to the rim for the dunk.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

spurs need to box out.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no energy, no bench production, no rebounds, average defense=down by 2


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker needs to take a little less shots and duncan needs to take more.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

put nve in plz


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what happened to hustle and boxing out?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

there we go, parker goes baseline and finishes at the rim then they draw the charge on bonzi.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hey guys i got an idea, after the kings take a shot, lets not hustle to get it :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we dont deserve crap if this is the way were going to play :curse: 
and for the 100th time... give the ball to duncan


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> hey guys i got an idea, after the kings take a shot, lets not hustle to get it :curse:


that wasnt your idea, they were already doing that. :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

is it just me or should jalen rose shouldnt quit his day job


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parker pass the dang ball!!!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> is it just me or should jalen rose shouldnt quit his day job


well his day job is playing for the knicks, if i was him, i would quit my day job.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

I Start Fires said:


> well his day job is playing for the knicks, if i was him, i would quit my day job.


 :rotf:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pop needs to put in
nve
manu
barry
horry
duncan


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

damn


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

we are in deep trouble..Damn You Artest!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol at Jalens monotone voice..


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im just so upset at the spurs, were playing like weve never been here before and i hope pop screams at them so much....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I think that buzzer beater should have been a foul. He clearly threw himself into Horry.

Does Horry being inside the arc prevent that from being a foul? If so, that's kinda messed up.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I think that buzzer beater should have been a foul. He clearly threw himself into Horry.
> 
> Does Horry being inside the arc prevent that from being a foul? If so, that's kinda messed up.


there wasnt to much contact on the play but if they would have blown the whistle it would have gone the kings way b/c horry was in the arc...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i wouldnt be surprised if we lose this series..this is not Spurs basketball...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if we lose this series..this is not Spurs basketball...


i would be shocked


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> there wasnt to much contact on the play but if they would have blown the whistle it would have gone the kings way b/c horry was in the arc...


That sucks. Artest was clearly throwing himself into Horry. The only reason there wasn't that much contact was cause Horry ran away before he fell on him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ok guys im back from being angry with the spurs and now i know we will win tonight, im confident again that we will play spurs basketball.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if we lose this series..this is not Spurs basketball...


You got to remember though, the spurs always seem to have a pretty bad first round. The transition between the season and the post-season I suppose,


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That sucks. Artest was clearly throwing himself into Horry. The only reason there wasn't that much contact was cause Horry ran away before he fell on him.


yep pretty much


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You got to remember though, the spurs always seem to have a pretty bad first round. The transition between the season and the post-season I suppose,


yep pretty much


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Roc, ya know that song they've been playing alot for the playoffs? The one that goes "This is 10% luck, 20% skill..."? That's Mike Shinoda. That's my boy :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh! Burned! What a way to start the half Bowen!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan! And1! I duno what pop told em, but it must have worked!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Three second call on Sac. Manu makes the freeby.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Hey Roc, ya know that song they've been playing alot for the playoffs? The one that goes "This is 10% luck, 20% skill..."? That's Mike Shinoda. That's my boy :biggrin:


o ya i remember! thats the dude you were talking about


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Hey Roc, ya know that song they've been playing alot for the playoffs? The one that goes "This is 10% luck, 20% skill..."? That's Mike Shinoda. That's my boy :biggrin:


yup, fort minor


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs bring it down to 5!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tim duncan is doing good why are we going away frm him


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I Start Fires said:


> yup, fort minor


I showed em off in the hip-hop section a while ago. No one thought they were much good outside the production. But now look at em! Remember the Name's been made the NBA playoff's official song!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu sucking it up on defense and offense


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just like that the score is back to ten!!!! :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its not the offense thats getting to me its the lack of defense. im not even worried about this lead they have on us b/c i no we can come back in a matter of min.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Our defense can't get a freakin rebound!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan! As the shot clock expires!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i wish we could play like we did in gm1.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we need to get it with in 6 before the 4th where its going to get really tight


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Duncan! As the shot clock expires!


thats what im sayn, why arent we going to him when the rest of the team seems to be off


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> thats what im sayn, why arent we going to him when the rest of the team seems to be off


They did...and he traveled...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Brad Miller with a pretty ugly flop as Duncan scores on him, but ofcourse, the crowd boos.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

granted...the refs suck tonight but come on guys play with a chip on your back or something


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wow just wow at our defense


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wheres nve??


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> granted...the refs suck tonight but *come on guys play with a chip on your back or something*


What?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i think he means chip on your shoulder


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i already fixed my avatar


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> i think he means chip on your shoulder


Shouldn't he mean don't then?

Spurs played a much better third quarter, but still couldn't make any head way after that horrible second quarter. Spurs down 11 going into the fourth. Think they can make a comeback in the fourth like they did the other night? And not blow it at the end this time?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the refs are calling everything


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

13pt lead.....put a fork in them


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this game is slipping away.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Duncan and 1...he really needs to take over here.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i wish we had the 4 spot.... lucky Dallas.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Man if this is just like that ****ing lakers series where we go up 2 and get swept 4 in a ****ing row , I AM GOING TO BE PISSED! :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

guys its 12:12 and were down by 13 so im going to bed... ill see yall later


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

AiRbALL


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Tim Duncan airballs a freebee...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

hi im new said:


> Man if this is just like that ****ing lakers series where we go up 2 and get swept 4 in a ****ing row , I AM GOING TO BE PISSED! :curse:


:laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Their triple teaming duncan! That means someone is open, guys!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this is our off-year...this is messed up.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs down 17...wtf is going on with them??!?!!?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I cannot believe this $h**


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i think the mod should delete this thread, and act like nothing happend. :eek8:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i dont even wanna go to the other playoff thread lol...i dont feel like arguing with the "haters."


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lol i know what you mean


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Thank You! Finley attacks the rim! That's what they need to do!

Ya know, he's the only one out there who seems to be showing any agressiveness.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Thank You! Finley attacks the rim! That's what they need to do!
> 
> Ya know, he's the only one out there who seems to be showing any agressiveness.


And then he misses both free throws...


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

the he misses both free throws =/


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs down 20...are they even trying?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

lol a triple post


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

finely and barry both miss 2 free throws


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I wouln't be so pissed if the spurs were actually hussling, but they're not even trying! Wtf is wrong with them?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

series tied 2-2..i lost all hope


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

maaaaan


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs miss their 6th free throw in a row...I'm turning the game off now. I can't take this anymore.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hopefully coming home for the next game will wake them up. this is just pathetic, i couldnt even watch the second half.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this is BS..hopefully the bucks will tie it up with Detroit..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CbobbyB said:


> this is BS..hopefully the bucks will tie it up with Detroit..


That wouldn't help the spurs in any way...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That wouldn't help the spurs in any way...


maybe not, but it would make me feel better.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

i swear..those ****in posters better not come in here and start talkin' mess and posting pictures etc.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

all we freaking need to do to win this next game is get offensive rebounds [B]AND[/B] DEFNSIVE REBOUNDS. if we can do this, it will probably shift the momentum towards us. what the hell happend to nazr anyways?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> all we freaking need to do to win this next game is get offensive rebounds [B]AND[/B] DEFNSIVE REBOUNDS. if we can do this, it will probably shift the momentum towards us. what the hell happend to nazr anyways?


True that. They allso need to cover Bonzi better, but you're right. The biggest issue was the rebounds. They owned us on boards on both sides of the court.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This post will probably suck because I didn't take a lot of pics during the game, but whatevs:

*View from our seat:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2982.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*P.J. Carlesimo telling Doug Collins some secrets; Doug's hair looks awful:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2925.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Foreshadowing?*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2927.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Kings' Killers:* 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2928.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2929.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Gavin Maloof and Kings' announcer Grant Napear chat with Clyde Drexler:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2935.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Those guys were good:* 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2947.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*The Kings take the court for pregame warmups:*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5VPQgd3L1No"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5VPQgd3L1No" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Ukraine Train!*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2963.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*I think I have a man crush on Fabrico Oberto...it don't make me a bad person:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2953.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Camera Man filming Ron Artest's butt...me filming him:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2965.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*More Warm-ups:*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d1d5Skh3Yx0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d1d5Skh3Yx0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oUl8d9YDaBc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oUl8d9YDaBc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Tim Duncan vs. Beno Udrih, 1 on 1:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2966.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SyVCCKtc7GM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SyVCCKtc7GM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Duncan thinking about the upcoming game, probably:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2967.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Team captains (Duncan & Parker, Miller & Bibby) meet with the refs:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2973.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Introductions, Game 4 is underway!*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9lorAO04ec"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A9lorAO04ec" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

*Some shots of the bench*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2983.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2990.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Bonzi shooting a free throw; Later in the game the crowd showed their appreciation for his efforts by chanting his name while he was shooting free throws. 

 "It's unbelievable sometimes when they chant your name, from where I came from and how hard people have been on me over the years," said Wells, who was booed in Portland and benched in Memphis during his career. "It just feels great to be part of something special." *
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2988.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*6:36 left in the game, I was still a bit uneasy...I was expecting the dominant Spurs to suddenly show up:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2992.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*The crowd was hot, definetly the loudest game I have ever been to. You could tell how rabid the crowd was by Brent Barry missing three(!) free throws in a row and Duncan clanking one:*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kV1CtMOFfd0"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kV1CtMOFfd0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_2994.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Final Seconds of Game 4:* 
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-w1vIcIADkA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-w1vIcIADkA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object> 

*No worries, the Kings closed it out:* 
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_3000.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Post Game; Jalen Rose chats up Gavin Maloof and former King LaSalle "Tank" Thompson, and Ron Artest gives a radio interview:*
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_3001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_3004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v79/ycguillermo/KingsSpursGameFour/100_3005.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

*Another great moment was late 4th quarter, the crowd chanting, "WE WANT CORLISS!" until Adelman finally put him in. Adelman wasn't going to put him in because he had been sitting all game and he thought it would be an insult to put a vet in with only a minute left. Adelman asked him if he wanted to play, Corliss said it was up to him, and Adelman said if he didn't put Corliss in the crowd would kill him. When he got up the crowd erupted, then he got in and made a bucket and the crowd went nuts. Definetly a magical moment, of the crowd recognizing the vet who's been playing for Sac since the mid-90's, and Adelman and Corliss obliging the crowd*

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

EDIT: For some reason, when I upload those vids to youtube, they get choppy. So here are the videos uploaded on Myspace:

Clicky Here!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm pretty sure we've already expressed our feelings towards you posting more images of the games on our board, artestify. You didn't see us posting a bunch of images after game 1 and 2. Pour more salt in our wounds why don't ya?


----------

